# Back button problems again!



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2019)

When I go to a thread & post something, then hit the back button, it takes me back to the page I was on, but it takes me to the bottom of the page. It used to take me back to the thread I just commented on. Anybody else having this problem. I'm using Chrome on a desktop running Windows 10.
Al


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

Al - This is a back button test.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

Back button just took me back to the home page.  Safari.


----------



## loosechangedru (Jan 13, 2019)

Well, here's a back button test from my Galaxy S9 running Chrome.


----------



## loosechangedru (Jan 13, 2019)

I get taken to where I was at on the previous page, not exactly the bottom of it. This seems to be standard for my chrome experience, but I dont remember when it became standard.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

I reckon the web folks want us to move on after commenting to another topic and not go back to admire our post. So I just go to the top and click the same category again or forum home page to see what else might be new.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2019)

Al, I had that happen a couple times, but after a few more hits, it went where it should have gone.
Working fine now.
Mac--Safari--"Mojave".

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have to hit refresh screen to see my reply after I hit the back button. Chrome user.

Chris


----------

